# Surprise natural bfp after three years and failed donor egg treatment



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, well as you can see from my signature, after three years of treatment, inluding donor egg, an amh of 2.1 and nearly 41 I have got as natural bfp. This  journey is so unpredictable


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, absolutely amazing! Congratulations xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

awesome. Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Shirazi Girl (Feb 16, 2017)

That's fantastic news! Huge congratulations to you xxx


----------

